# Disponible le 16 dans les apple store?



## stéphane83 (7 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Ne sachant pas trop,
j'aimerais savoir si l'ipad et de l'apple tv seront disponible à la vente le 16 mars dans les apple store (physique)?


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Mars 2012)

J'ai appelé Steve Jobs pour lui demander mais je sais pas ce qu'il fout mais il décroche pas......


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Mars 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> J'ai appelé Steve Jobs pour lui demander mais je sais pas ce qu'il fout mais il décroche pas......


C'est vrai qu'il n'assure pas en ce moment...


----------



## cameleone (8 Mars 2012)

Oui il y en aura très certainement, mais comme toujours probablement en quantité limitée (surtout pour l'iPad !) - ce qui veut dire qu'il n'y en aura sans doute pas pour tout le monde !!! D'habitude des gens font la queue devant les Apple Stores depuis le matin (certains depuis la veille au soir pour les plus téméraires / passionnés / fous...).
Tu as d'autres sources de vente (Fnac, Darty, revendeurs agrées Apple etc...) qui auront également très certainement des iPad nouveaux disponibles dès le 16 mars, en quantité certainement limitée aussi (davantage même que dans les Apple Stores), mais qui proposent parfois des systèmes de réservation préalable (je sais que la Fnac le faisait l'année dernière, par exemple). Si tu t'y prends suffisamment tôt, tu peux en avoir un dès le 16 mars...

Enfin, le nouvel iPad est d'ores et déjà en précommande sur l'Apple Store en ligne, avec visiblement une livraison prévue justement pour le 16 mars (l'année dernière, il n'y avait pas eu de précommandes sur le site d'Apple : les commandes ont été ouvertes quelques jours avant la sortie officielle de l'iPad 2, et dès l'ouverture des commandes les délais annoncés étaient de plusieurs semaines...).

Et pour être tout à fait complet (en me basant là aussi sur ce qui s'est passé l'année dernière) : s'il est vraisemblable qu'une rupture de stock intervienne à l'issue des premières heures de vente dans les Apple Stores physiques de France et de Navarre (d'ailleurs aussi...), ces mêmes Apple Stores sont par la suite réapprovisionnés, mais souvent de manière aléatoire. Apple avait alors mis en place l'année dernière un système de réservation d'iPad - la section, spécialement créée sur l'Apple Store en ligne, indiquait le soir à partir de 21 heures les disponibilités d'iPad pour le lendemain dans ses différents Apple Store et donnait la possibilité à l'internaute d'en réserver un qu'il allait ensuite chercher (et payer) directement en magasin. C'est ainsi que j'ai moi-même pu avoir assez rapidement mon iPad 2 à l'Apple Store de Nice, alors que ma commande en ligne (que j'ai annulée par la suite) affichait encore plusieurs semaines d'attente...
Mais qui sait, certaines rumeurs semblaient prédire ces derniers jours des stocks plus importants pour le nouvel iPad (comme semble le prouver la date indiquée de livraison pour les précommandes sur l'Apple Store en ligne ?), et peut-être sera-t-il plus facile alors de s'en procurer un rapidement.

Quant à la nouvelle Apple TV, elle devrait être disponible et _trouvable_ sans trop de difficultés...


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Mars 2012)

Je te remercie pour ces informations bien complètes


----------

